# Looking for guitarist in montreal



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi guys. 

Haven't posted in a while(pretty busy with school). We're looking for a second guitarist for a punk-ska-ish band in montreal. I'll probably be leaving soon, so being able to play lead/compose/etc would be nice. You can hear us on myspace and see us on youtube...(we now have a drummer though)

Mathieu


----------

